# Doeling Critique + Beginner Shower Advice



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

*Doeling Critique + Beginner Showing Advice*

Hi everyone! I've had pet goats for 4 years now but just recently I bought a Nubian kid to show (she's registered and from a breeder I really like over in TX). The first pic is of her at five days old, and then I have her mom, her mom's utter, and her dad (just to give you all some reference). I'll post right after this one with some pictures I took of her today at 3 months old. Also, I have a lot of showing questions. We have our first show in October and she'll be six months by then, what division will we enter? I live in an area with mostly meat goats so they don't have dairy divisions at the fair I'm showing her at and I've already been informed I'll have to show her as AOB, but what age divisions are we needing to go into if they offer age divisions? And my parish ( aka county in other states ) wants you to have the goats with an ear tag and a scrapie tag but I'd really not like her to be tagged so what is your opinion on that and if she does get tagged, will I still be able to compete her in ADGA shows or will it interfere with her ear tatoos, etc. I'm sorry, it's a lot of dumb questions pretty much but I'm very very new at this and most of the people in this area have never even seen a proper dairy goat, just boer, after boer, after boer. Thanks for the help, pictures will follow as soon as possible.


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

My goat at five days old (her at 3 months old pics to follow), her dam, and then her sire


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

Sorry for weird angles! And I am not the best at setting up goats too, my apologies!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I love her dam! Her sire is pretty nice, too. I think she shows lots of promise


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oops, we posted at the same time. She's a pretty little doe! I think it's just her growing stage, but her rump is higher than her withers.


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

Thank you!, and yes I noticed that too on her, she's getting taller pretty quickly right now so I'm hoping it'll level out with time like you said :mrgreen:


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Ok, I know this thread is 2 years old, but I was wondering how she looks now? Her sire and dam are gorgeous!


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

Goat_Scout said:


> Ok, I know this thread is 2 years old, but I was wondering how she looks now? Her sire and dam are gorgeous!


She has great confirmation and her top line drastically evened out.... the only issue is we overfed her on grain and she's now overweight so we're working on getting her down on her weight because I think she'd do great in the show ring if she was conditioned. You can tell from the full body pics she's overweight, but she's a gem and hopefully diet and exercise will help. It was my mistake over feeding her, she's my first full size goat so I misjudged portions. I'm hoping to get her weight down then breed her and take her to an ADGA show.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She does look a lot better! Such a pretty doe. Is she currently on any grain? I'm curious how much she weighs if you know?
Yeah, as a 2 year old that hasn't yet freshened, they typically gain weight easier. I never have a problem with my yearlings, but once they freshen I have the opposite problem, it is hard to keep weight on them.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Pull her feet in under her body a bit more for setting her up. She's a bit stretched.

Good luck with the diet!


----------



## Pack Goat Girl (Jun 17, 2018)

Wow she is going to be a real looker once she gets down to weight!


----------

